# Honda 5013 Hydraulic Issue...



## taskforce81 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!! First of all, I would just like to say that my Honda 5013 tractor has treated me well for quite a while now... But now I have an issue that is more of a nagging problem than a major issue, but it is still something I would like to see if anyone has an answer for... I use my tractor strictly during the winter months in Michigan for snow blowing... I do not know necessarily how long ago this problem started all I know is my problem is this... During or shortly after use, I notice that my Hydraulic Fluid a.k.a. (Power Steering Fluid) in the reservoir underneath the seat is starting to foam up and come out through the cap... The fluid is not hot and it does not seem to be under any major pressure at all... It just foams up enough to push through the cap... I did go to one of my local Honda dealers and he said it could be a number of problems and possibly a couple of the check valves within the system.... What do think?!?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

take it to the dealer and see if they take a deposit of example $35 to look at the machine and get an estimate of the repair. They will then tell you what you are up against and what the cost for parts will be. And also they will give you the details on what the repair requires. Honda is an expensive brand, but this type of machine may require some maintenance. If you do not feel comfortable trying to fix it yourself, have the mechanic do it. The labor may be expensive, but if you broke something, it may cost more than what the machine is worth. Anyways the deposit covers the estimate charge and if you do not want the machine repaired, thats fine, just pick it up and take it home.


----------

